# Hype Denial



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2015)

by Cade Thomas When people are faced with a disaster or potential for danger, they are often left with what is called a “normalcy bias”. This phrase refers to the assumption that since everything has been okay up until this given point in time, that things will continue to be okay. Take for example the

*Read More...*


----------

